# Dodge vs. Ford vs. Chevy



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

Alright, I know this is going to stir something up. Lets hear what everyone thinks about the big three. Which is better.


----------



## DAVIDC (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok I'll start

they are all the best at something.
Ford has the best brakes and chassis
Dodge hands down the best power plant
chevy/gmc best trans
I have run them all or been around them I drive a Dodge 3500 4wd quad cab 305ho six speed drove a ford before this and our ambulances at work are fords and my brother in law has an 06 duramax they are all good trucks just a choice of what you want and need in a truck.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

I heard FORD had the best customer satisfaction of all brands. I have had two with no probs. But my wifes trailblazer has not given us any probs either and my brother has 250k on his chevy truck with no probs........


----------



## soggybottom (Aug 8, 2006)

*Ford discount*

If anybody out there is on ther market for a new Ford you can get an additional $500 off the price if you join the American Quarter Horse Association. It cost $50 to join, so it will only be $450 off. Not a bad deal, at least it is a couple tanks of diesel. As for the trucks, I am a Duramax fan through and through!


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I just bought my very first Chevy in January....although it is an SUV. I wanted another Ford, but the 100K mile power train warranty sold me on the Chevy.....not to mention the good price from our very own wishin4fishin (Scott) at Monument.

So far, the Chevy has done me a good job....haven't had a chance to tow my big boat yet with it. It handles well pulling my 17 footer though.

I think that the interior on my Ford was built more rugged than the Chevy though. The fleet line at work is basically all Chevy's except for a few Ford F-450's. Haven't heard anyone complain yet.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

to add to soggybottom, cca members can get an additional 500 off on fords


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

I wouldn't walk away from any of them if I was in need of a ride. I chose a Ford F250 4x4 6.0L diesel because they offered the crew cab and I like the interior and engine. I like the Dodge engine and actually was really close to buying the Dodge. I never considered the Chevy because I traded one in, and at the time I didn't think the Duramax has proven itself yet. I insisted on manually locking hubs. Just my preference.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

My truck is used for work and heavy towing, so the engine needs to be strong, proven and reliable. My current truck is an 06 cummins. the cummins is curently the most proven engine on the market, correct, the body may not be the best. I have had no problems yet as of 20k. my previous truck was a 7.3pwstke with 200k. That was a pulling sonofagun. The truck I wish i could build is a ford body with a cummins/allison set up and the chevy ride and luxury.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

Our company just purchased an 08 Ford Superduty with the new 6.4 liter diesel. I drove it down to Port Aransas to help break it in and must say it was quite a nice ride. First complaint would be it's just too darn quiet but I think the days of noisy diesels are over. You can only hear the engine when you punch the pedal, otherwise it's nice to hear your cellphone and stereo in the truck. 

I think it's going to be a great engine and it will defintely be my next purchase in a year or two.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Vortech Max*

Does anyone have one of the GM vortech Max trucks??

I have been going back & forth between the 1/2 Ton with the 6.0 VMax & the 3/4 ton with the 6.0. Pretty much the same engines, but the 3/4 has the new GM six speed....

I would like to hear from anyone that has either as to mileage, towing capability & overall satisfaction....

I am not considering another diesel as I do not drive enough anymore to justify the cost....

Thanks,

Supergas.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I've been driving Ford trucks for the last 7 years. I've had 2 F150s (01, and 07), an 00 F250 7.3, and an 05 F350 6.0. I haven't had a lick of trouble with any of them. 

I have nothing bad to say about Chevy and Dodge. They make some nice trucks. But when I bought my 07 F150 King Ranch, I drove top of the line GMC's, Chevy's, and Dodges. None of them matched the ride, quiet, and luxury of the F150 KR. It's still the top dog in the luxury truck category. The GMC came close and I did like the 6 liter engine in it. Drive out price was 3000 more though and I still had to give the KR an overall edge due to comfort and looks.

I suspect that new Toyota may kick all their butts in the half ton category from what I've read. I haven't driven one, but I bet it's nice.


----------



## squidly (Sep 26, 2005)

Supergas said:


> Does anyone have one of the GM vortech Max trucks??
> 
> I have been going back & forth between the 1/2 Ton with the 6.0 VMax & the 3/4 ton with the 6.0. Pretty much the same engines, but the 3/4 has the new GM six speed....
> 
> ...


I have a 2004 GMC CC 2500HD 6.0 4x4 - gas milage .... city approx. 12 miles per gallon
Hwy approx. 15-16 miles per gallon
It definitely depends on if you step on it or not.

As far a towing is concerned - I've towed 8000+ lbs thru the hill country, it did fine - just remember it makes it power at the higher rpm ranges. Got about 8 miles per gallon.

Sastisfied - Yes, I'd buy it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks Squidly... that helps me make my decision..

I have found a left over old body style at a dealer & I can buy it for around $25K... Crew Cab, 2WD 6.0 1500HD....

Beats the heck out of 40 for a new one....

SG


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I have run Ford Ambulances all Diesel for the last 15 yrs Ford has made the grade but the when the last of the 7.3's were gone thats when the problems started ! The 6.0 was a real POS ! my POV was a 2001 CTD 6Speed till 2005 I luved the truck and out pulled anything but I needed more room so I got the Ford SD Crew cab 6.0 FX4 it was in the shop more than it ran ! Our ambulances have had several problems with EGR problems and pulling head bolts out ! Just not good so I bought the new big Mega cab I luv 1 Once they got the software problem fixed in the Ecm ! and if you have a new one and getting bad MPG it will almost double at 20,000 miles so hang in their mine went from 10-13 to 18-20 empty and steady 14-16 loaded down and I keep my foot in it its a yr old and has 60,000 and 3/4 is pulling a boat of some sort The new Ford motor is yet to be tested in any of the Ambulances the fleet Manager is looking at going back to gas because of the problems all ready with the new ones Dodge has the power but the tranny in auto is weak and the frame wont fit under the boxes ! If everyone could drive a stick and the chasis would fit under the ambulance boxes that would be they way to go !


----------

